# AWE Tuning selects ADV.1 Wheels as Performance Wheel Compliment.



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

*AWE Tuning selects ADV.1 Wheels as Performance Wheel Complement.*

AWE Tuning announced today that the company will officially be offering ADV.1 Wheels as a complimentary product to their deep line of Porsche, Audi and Volkswagen Performance products. 

ADV.1 will be supplying their ADV05, ADV5.2, ADV7, ADV5, ADV8, ADV10, ADV08, ADV07, ADV5.0 and ADV6 wheels, with forging configurations including Track Spec, Trakfunction, Flowspec, One Piece, Deep Concave and Three Piece configurations. AWE Tuning will also be offering the ADV.1 2012 line up.

The entire ADV.1 catalog can be viewed here, a special micro-site published by AWE Tuning and ADV. 1. 

All sales will come through AWE Tuning direct. The Performance Specialists at AWE Tuning recently underwent ADV.1 Wheel Education, including catalog training and first-hand immersion at SEMA 2011. ADV.1 Wheels are available right now at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670, [email protected], or www.AWE-Tuning.com/ADV.1


----------

